# Poljot "Big Ufo"...



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Had this one for about a week and didn't post it right away because I wanted to try a few things first. I have no idea of year of make of this one, just that it has 17 jewels wind up movement and it seems that there are not many around...

When it arrived, it looked like this:



















Some scratches to the crystal that you can't quite all that well in this photo:










Original strap was pretty awful like you would expect... so that was the first thing to go. Then I cleaned it a Rowenta cleaner and light polisher for their irons. This was the result:




























I think I'm not imagining things but I believe that made a difference on the case.

EDIT: WOW, sorry for the huge pic but it turns out you can see better what I'm pointing out.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

On the next step I used a cleaning cream for chromed metals and a Dremel, then I polished the crystal. Fitted it's new strap and here goes the final result.(Sorry for so many pictures but I was having fun trying to remember how to make the best use on the inbuilt flash... and I guess you people don't complaint about such a thing as too many photos  )


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

More pics:



















Wrist-shots before the last "phase":




























Well, hope you like as much as I do, and I do love it. On a final note, what I tried with that strap is kind of amplify or prolong the round theme of the case... Might be strange a tinny tropical style 18mm strap but I think it worked quite well with this one.

Cheers!


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

Kutusov said:


> Well, hope you like as much as I do, and I do love it. On a final note, what I tried with that strap is kind of amplify or prolong the round theme of the case... Might be strange a tinny tropical style 18mm strap but I think it worked quite well with this one.
> 
> Cheers!


I think the strap works perfectly. Good eye!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

C.W. said:


> I think the strap works perfectly. Good eye!


That was clever of me, wasn't it?... 

Thanks CW!


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Yep that looks better, a polished crystal draws the eye to the dial and away from the casewhich it has to be said does look better.

The strap looks good on this one.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

This one was gaining 4 to 5 minutes a day. Pushed the regulating lever in a wild guess and I'm happy to say that now it gains less than a minute a day! It's great for my standards as this is an old watch that went though God knows what.

Also, I tend to wear a different watch everyday and I let them stop when I'm not wearing them. That said, the accuracy on this Poljot is now perfectly all right for my needs! :thumbsup:

...and I have got to say that all the time I spent tending to it made it a lot more close to my heart :wub:


----------

